# Generation Z???



## Wulfdot

Oh, I plan on setting up a system now that will kill me later if I become like that.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Wulfdot said:


> Oh, I plan on setting up a system now that will kill me later if I become like that.



I wonder how many people have said that as well! ^_^


----------



## Tatl33

I was born 1995 too! I wonder what my generations gonna be called! :wink:


----------



## lammas

Damn, I bet there's noone at the age of 14 (born 1996)  lol ...besides me.


----------



## Who

Just call yourselves "Generation-Making-Young-People-Feel-Old" and get on with it.


----------



## Persephone

Apparently, it _is_ Generation Z. Some have proposed Generation alpha for those born after 2010. Why do they get the alpha? As a Y'er, I protest! I claim alpha! :tongue:


----------



## Decoy24601

I was born in 1997

I am christian so we believe there's gonna be another.... 1007-1010 years until the world ends. (the rapture happens. then a couple month period until the 7 year tribulation happens. then another couple months or so. and then the Millennium. so yeah lol. we don't think the world is going to end all together within the next 2 years.)


----------



## Ming

1995 here!  Though I really think they should have a Gen Z forum here...


----------



## smileyfacepenguin

wondersueak said:


> I was born in 1997
> 
> I am christian so we believe there's gonna be another.... 1007-1010 years until the world ends. (the rapture happens. then a couple month period until the 7 year tribulation happens. then another couple months or so. and then the Millennium. so yeah lol. we don't think the world is going to end all together within the next 2 years.)


i'm a christian too (born in 1993, btw) and im not sure why you think we have another thousand years left, not sure where you heard that from. i know the bible says no one will no when the end will come. it could be in 1000 years, could be tomorrow. i know it won't be december 21, 2012 though because that has been predicted. haha  

and to whoever said that generation z is full of spoiled brats, i was offended by that even though i'm gen Y. my sisters are from Z and they are definitely not like that. That is such a huge assumption. many are spoiled, sure, but there are always spoiled kids and there will always be spoiled kids. after looking through this generations forum a bit im getting pretty tired of people lumping together the people from generations. if something happened during a certain generation there was always a group that was against it. i know my generation has plenty of idiots, but we are also the most competitive yet. (from what i've seen). i could ramble a lot more, but when i ramble about my beliefs it usually gets messy so i'm just gonna stop here, since ive been pretty negative with this post :/ ha


----------



## HannibalLecter

You're close enough to Y; I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Third Engine

smileyfacepenguin said:


> i'm a christian too (born in 1993, btw) and im not sure why you think we have another thousand years left, not sure where you heard that from. i know the bible says no one will no when the end will come. it could be in 1000 years, could be tomorrow. i know it won't be december 21, 2012 though because that has been predicted. haha


Or all of humanity could've died in 33 A.D. and we're all zombies living in an alternate reality. At least that's what zombie Jesus told me.


----------



## Nomenclature

The world isn't ending. My graduating year is just taking over.


----------



## Lijde

1995 here!

I've heard it called Generation Z and Net Generation. Not sure what I'd call it though.


----------



## Zeptometer

Generation I for the first generation to always have the internet at our fingertips. 

ALSO: 1996 represent !! Class of '14 and possibly the youngest on this forum? Unless there's some genious INTJ baby on here somewhere...


----------



## Lizkist

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> They are selfish, undisciplined assholes. They know nothing of sharing. They will while when they are not given what they want. They form insular groups extremely early. They go for fashion and not substance.


somebody is definately not an optimist.

Anyways, I'm totally for a generation Z topic, since like fireheat, I'm also a 1996 kid. Teenagers who had to deal with all of the crazy crap the 2000's threw at our families, unite!


----------



## Gauntlet

I heard they were still trying to figure out a name for you guys. I like Omega Generation suggestion.


----------



## nerdy.trisha

Power to Gen Z!! Add teh topic!! xD


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

1993,which is often thought to be either at the end of Generation Y,or within it's center(the end year being that of 2000 or 2001)


----------



## error

Pfft, young whippersnappers. The Zed Generation and their shenanigans.


----------



## Psychosmurf

But what about post-generation Z. We've run out of teh alfabetz.


----------



## error

Psychosmurf said:


> But what about post-generation Z. We've run out of teh alfabetz.


The omega generation.


----------



## ShadowPlay

I've always thought that the upcoming generation should be called the iGen


----------



## Valiums

Wulfdot said:


> "In my day"


...I had to walk through the snow to get to school every day, at the crack of dawn at 1 in the morning, through the snow and uphill _both ways_. I didn't have any socks or shoes because we had to eat those, and before I went to school, I had to milk a million cows _with a thimble_ instead of a bucket, and plow a thousand acres with a strand of hair (I had to fight a hobo to get it) , and it was frozen, because it was 6 degrees below absolute zero.
I was paid a penny every morning that I did this, and when I saved up a billion dollars, I got to buy a computer, but it had a terrible connection, and I could only pirate one movie at a time, and only if I mopped the deck (with my thimble bucket and one hair) and kept the ship in repair by myself, with only an ounce of glue and sawdust.
You Generation Zedders have it lucky, I tell ya.


Sorry, I had to.
But...I don't care so much about Generation Z P) , I'm rather alarmed that they're giving a word as good as "Alpha" to a generation that isn't mine. WHY?! WHY?!?!?! Y?! WHY Y?!


----------



## Psychosmurf

Back in my day, people got all their news from this thing called the television. Sometimes, you even had to get up and change the channel. :shocked: And they listened to music on something called a "walkman" or an "mp3" player. 

Wow! This is fun! roud:

EDIT: Oh and texts had to be written on paper and took forever to get there.


----------



## Orac

The iGen is a very apt name imo, though I'm not sure how it'd be possible to show that the iGen comes in six different colours and can store thousands of sarcastic comments.

I was born '93, and I've always considered myself to belong to the last(ish) generation to remember the pre-9/11 world. In fact, the 90s have to be the best decade ever, situated between the tumultuous 80's and the Terrorist-paranoia of new millenium. It's good to have those early memories of a world without all that.


----------



## nikkiannpet

1995--the first of Generation Z? I don't find our Generation to be too bad. I can see where some are coming from that we're "selfish," but hey--we also have to deal with things you may never comprehend.
"Nikki, can you help me with the computer/cellphone/iPad/etc."
Basically, the same principles of life have been passed down through generations...but things have changed like, for instance, what's "cool" or "in." Above all, technology is always progressing.  So some of y'all may be left in the dust. Don't feel too bad though, because we'll be the gramps one day too.


----------



## pieceofpaper

OutcastGenius said:


> I was born in 1995, should I be Generation Z?
> lol :laughing:


 Definitelly! Me being born in 1995, too!


----------



## krentz

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> They are selfish, undisciplined assholes. They know nothing of sharing. They will while when they are not given what they want. They form insular groups extremely early. They go for fashion and not substance.


Congratulations, you have successfully described around 70-80% of students I remember from my high school, all of whom fall most squarely into Generation Y.

Also, hi to all the Z people! (Z? How unoriginal is that? Omega sounds far cooler if you ask me. Though that just makes me think of Omega Red for some reason. Alternatively, Omegle. Anyway...) 

One of the things that interests me about the latest generation is the effect that technology has _purportedly_ had on their perception. I mean, I grew up with the Internet too, but only from the latter end of my preteen years onwards, a little before the whole thing went mainstream and companies like Google and Facebook rose from the proverbial abyss to attempt to orchestrate every facet of our lives.

But I digress.


----------



## zerogravity

Omega sounded cooler than Z :3
anyway I was born in 1995, and most of my friends belongs to Gen Y, I hardly had same age or younger friends.


----------



## Michael82

Y Z? :laughing:


----------



## error

Yeah, Omega does have a sort of ring to it. But I still rather call it the zed generation, or Zeds.


----------



## Arclight

I thought this latest generation was known as the iGeneration.


----------



## SenhorFrio

Generation Z the last letter of the alphabet and 2012...COINCIDENCE? ya prolly.


----------



## Michael82

Arclight said:


> I thought this latest generation was known as the iGeneration.


Sounds good to me: me, me, me and the rest can go to hell :tongue: I don't mean that :laughing:


----------



## Chiharu

Yeah, according to Google, anyone born 1995+ is Generation Z.


----------



## Decoy24601

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> What I see when I look at generation Z (these are suburban WASP kids)
> 
> They are selfish, undisciplined assholes. They know nothing of sharing. They will while when they are not given what they want. They form insular groups extremely early. They go for fashion and not substance.
> 
> I'm more hopeful about generation Z members who aren't from the suburbs. From what I have seen of them, they're like kids without the whole "I own this and therefore I'm better than you because I rule at pokemon and I have the hayabusa armor" thing. Christ, these gen-Z's need boot camp. I got mine from Tae Kwon Do.


1997, Generation Z

I have grown up with electronics for part of my life. I've gone through a lot of rough spots in my life and am a lot more mature than people my age. I'd never think of myself as better than anyone else for owning something. I'm not a selfish spoiled brat. XD

I live on the edge of the ghetto 

That's a stereotype for generation Z. I know many people in generation Z that are actually very kind and mature and put others needs before themselves and are not materialistic. 

I have lived with nothing for long enough so far in my life that having things isn't everything in the world and is far from. Not having a lot lets you experience things that people with everything don't get to experience.


----------



## Aaron Boal

God damn Generation Z, with their wireless internet, their iTouches, their iPad 2s, their 3DS', their Mac notebooks as thin as paper. Back when I was a kid, we didn't have that. We had dial-up internet, NES, SNES, Gameboys, Tamagotchis and big, hunking PCs. You don't know how lucky you are haha.

Nah, I decided to ramble on like an old man reminiscing about life back in the late '80s.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Still no gen Z?  This thread was started a year ago... Or am I blind? :O


----------



## TechnoViking

So generation Z is 1995 or before? Thank God I'm not in that shitty generation.


----------



## Zeptometer

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> What I see when I look at generation Z (these are suburban WASP kids)
> 
> They are selfish, undisciplined assholes. They know nothing of sharing. They will while when they are not given what they want. They form insular groups extremely early. They go for fashion and not substance.
> 
> I'm more hopeful about generation Z members who aren't from the suburbs. From what I have seen of them, they're like kids without the whole "I own this and therefore I'm better than you because I rule at pokemon and I have the hayabusa armor" thing. Christ, these gen-Z's need boot camp. I got mine from Tae Kwon Do.


Yeahh.... I don't know what you're talking about. You probably just live in the wrong place. I mean, there's always going to be some immature kids out there who do that crap, it's not new.


----------



## o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o

No, really, I'm serious. WHERE DO WE JOIN?


----------



## xerxes75

Psychosmurf said:


> But what about post-generation Z. We've run out of teh alfabetz.


Well to be fair I don't THINK we started with A.

Kinda weird to think that 1995 starts the next generation although I've read many different years for this generation's time periods.


----------



## nakkinaama

What are these generations about?


----------



## Alvis Oswin

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> What I see when I look at generation Z (these are suburban WASP kids)
> 
> They are selfish, undisciplined assholes. They know nothing of sharing. They will while when they are not given what they want. They form insular groups extremely early. They go for fashion and not substance.
> 
> I'm more hopeful about generation Z members who aren't from the suburbs. From what I have seen of them, they're like kids without the whole "I own this and therefore I'm better than you because I rule at pokemon and I have the hayabusa armor" thing. Christ, these gen-Z's need boot camp. I got mine from Tae Kwon Do.


Do you see me as all of this? I am from generation Z, but I'm open to be friends, and I really can't relate to your stereotype of me. :/ I mean, other than that I am a Pokemon fan, but I'm not a freaking extremist. XD


----------



## Kirsanov

Where actually is the divide between Generation Y and the future? I have seen years spanning from the very late 80s all the way to the very late 90s. I myself was born in 94 so depending on the site I'd be on the tail end of Y or beginning of Z.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Alvis Oswin said:


> Do you see me as all of this? I am from generation Z, but I'm open to be friends, and I really can't relate to your stereotype of me. :/ I mean, other than that I am a Pokemon fan, but I'm not a freaking extremist. XD


Gotten somewhat better now that they've started hitting their teens years. The wonders of the internet... you give a post years ago and somebody drags it up. Of course, it could just be due to shitty parenting by the morons in my area.


----------



## Alvis Oswin

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Gotten somewhat better now that they've started hitting their teens years. The wonders of the internet... you give a post years ago and somebody drags it up. Of course, it could just be due to shitty parenting by the morons in my area.


Oh, pfft, I was just browsing through the posts of this thread and I felt empathy with your post. I feel empathy, but I don't necessarily enjoy stereotypes. I find that as generations go by, people get worse, but that doesn't mean that there's no such thing as a good person in a later generation.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Alvis Oswin said:


> Oh, pfft, I was just browsing through the posts of this thread and I felt empathy with your post. I feel empathy, but I don't necessarily enjoy stereotypes. I find that as generations go by, people get worse, but that doesn't mean that there's no such thing as a good person in a later generation.


That's more or less true. Or maybe it's just nostalgic self-deception. Funny, as we live in the best era of human history so far.


----------



## Harhall

Let's just decide what to do with the next generation, ffff.


----------



## LexiFlame

I really don't care what it's called as long as I get to be all "Yes!!! I am a part of Generation ____!!" And then in some 10 years or so, I get to help name the one for the next generation! But pleeeease can we make one already?? Pretty please?! Pretty please with a virtual cherry on top? And with coffee on the side for @_Happy_


----------



## nujabes

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> What I see when I look at generation Z (these are suburban WASP kids)
> 
> They are selfish, undisciplined assholes. They know nothing of sharing. They will while when they are not given what they want. They form insular groups extremely early. They go for fashion and not substance.
> 
> I'm more hopeful about generation Z members who aren't from the suburbs. From what I have seen of them, they're like kids without the whole "I own this and therefore I'm better than you because I rule at pokemon and I have the hayabusa armor" thing. Christ, these gen-Z's need boot camp. I got mine from Tae Kwon Do.


is there such a thing generationism?

you need to get out more. suburban WASPs in your neighborhood aren't indicative of *an entire generation of people.*​


----------



## tangosthenes

KingNikolai1 said:


> Where actually is the divide between Generation Y and the future? I have seen years spanning from the very late 80s all the way to the very late 90s. I myself was born in 94 so depending on the site I'd be on the tail end of Y or beginning of Z.


Nah, you'd be Y, probably.

Well, it's up to you, but I like Boomers 40-60, X 60-80, Y-80-00, Z 00-20


----------



## nujabes

tangosthenes said:


> Nah, you'd be Y, probably.
> 
> Well, it's up to you, but I like Boomers 40-60, X 60-80, Y-80-00, Z 00-20


Gen Z is the internet generation. They can't recall a time before technology and the internet were the pervasive staples they are today.

So, most likely if you were born after ~1995, you're gen Z. That's why 91-95 are the awkward bridge years. I consider myself Gen Y rather than Gen Z because I can remember pre-internet. I still remember the day we got dial up. That shit was the BOMB back then.


----------



## Harhall

...I think I'm the youngest here.

Yeah, I'm the youngest person here. QQ


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Enjoy it while it lasts... until someone younger comes along, lol.



Harhall said:


> ...I think I'm the youngest here.
> 
> Yeah, I'm the youngest person here. QQ


----------



## Kirsanov

gingertonic said:


> Gen Z is the internet generation. They can't recall a time before technology and the internet were the pervasive staples they are today.
> 
> So, most likely if you were born after ~1995, you're gen Z. That's why 91-95 are the awkward bridge years. I consider myself Gen Y rather than Gen Z because I can remember pre-internet. I still remember the day we got dial up. That shit was the BOMB back then.


I used to play on the computer when I was a kid but going to the actual internet came later. Probably around sixth grade or so I started working with the internet in terms of games and browsing the web. Most games back then were single-player anyways.


----------



## tangosthenes

gingertonic said:


> Gen Z is the internet generation. They can't recall a time before technology and the internet were the pervasive staples they are today.
> 
> So, most likely if you were born after ~1995, you're gen Z. That's why 91-95 are the awkward bridge years. I consider myself Gen Y rather than Gen Z because I can remember pre-internet. I still remember the day we got dial up. That shit was the BOMB back then.


Yep, you could play those downloadable cartoon network games and even make your own website on angelfire lol. Hell, I remember when the search engine people used was Altavista, the amazing Craigslist that covered the entire internet besides the dark pages.

What is the accepted year for when the internet went mainstream that the generations are being based off of?


----------



## nujabes

tangosthenes said:


> Yep, you could play those downloadable cartoon network games and even make your own website on angelfire lol. Hell, I remember when the search engine people used was Altavista, the amazing Craigslist that covered the entire internet besides the dark pages.
> 
> What is the accepted year for when the internet went mainstream that the generations are being based off of?


It's not about the internet going mainstream as much as its about being able to remember a time before you had/used the internet. That's why Gen Z is the internet generation. They're digital natives. They don't know anything else.

And usually, that's around 1995. Being 4-6 at the turn of the millenium.


----------



## Helios

Chiharu said:


> Yeah, according to Google, anyone born 1995+ is Generation Z.


I was born earlier in 1995. Can't really relate to anyone born after 1996. They're a whole different breed. :dry:


----------



## Kito

FacelessBeauty said:


> I was born earlier in 1995. Can't really relate to anyone born after 1996. They're a whole different breed. :dry:


*whimpers*


----------



## Helios

Kito said:


> *whimpers*


You're the same age as my sister. You're fine. 

I mean people born 1997 and beyond. XD


----------



## Kito

Oh, I misread as born 1996 and after. xD

I can't really remember a life without the internet, but I still remember being introduced to it, albeit at a very early age. I must have been around 4, and I don't remember much before then.


----------



## Harhall

Born in 2000, wooo.
Second millenium, wooo.

(don'tbanmeplsk)


----------



## LexiFlame

I was born at the very beginning of 1997 (January 8th) and was on computers since I was 3! Freddi Fish was my obsession! And then a couple years later, I was on the Cartoon Network site ALL the time. I honestly can't imagine life without computers or the internet.


----------



## Harhall

Y'know that suburban wasp kids post?
I'm too lazy to quote it, but I fully agree with it.


----------



## PheonixFrenzy

I was born in 1995 but, I disagree with the my generation ending around 2010. More like... 2001-2002ish. The new generation beings around 2002-2003, is my estimate.


----------



## HAL 9000

Yay! Generation Z! We're marked by, um... hm. The degradation of society (Although I think that's how everyone views their generation, no?)


----------



## PheonixFrenzy

HAL 9000 said:


> Yay! Generation Z! We're marked by, um... hm. The degradation of society (Although I think that's how everyone views their generation, no?)


Pretty much. And in times of cynicism, people loose faith in their own cohort group, as odd as it is lol.


----------



## enmity

Lose faith? I don't think I ever had faith to begin with.
Every generation is just as bad as the one before :happy:


----------



## INSANiTY

I remember very vividly a time without the internet. I was born early 1995 and I didn't get internet until 2004-2005.


----------



## PheonixFrenzy

enmity said:


> Lose faith? I don't think I ever had faith to begin with.
> Every generation is just as bad as the one before :happy:


I don't know if I should agree with you on that one or not lol Why would I care what my cohort group thinks anyway? :tongue:


----------



## PheonixFrenzy

INSANiTY said:


> I remember very vividly a time without the internet. I was born early 1995 and I didn't get internet until 2004-2005.


I was born in late 95 and the I started really using the Internet was 2006-2007.


----------



## IamInnocent

Generation Z should be official. =D
Born in 1996, start using computer to play gameboy games about age of 8 and Start using internet after 6th grade.


----------



## Redworah

Born in April 1996, I Still considermyself Gen Y, because I and my peers were gen Y and my peers were born a few years earlier but i did and felt and knew about everything that they did including those who were born in like 93 who are gen Y, and I didnt use cpu till i was like 7 or 8 for internet use, and smart phones werent really ultra common till i was like 9 ,and i remember watching rugrats and johnny bravo when they first aired, and I remember 9/11 and I remember when gas prices were below 2$ a gallon etc...


----------



## Dr Wahwee

Born in April 1996 as the poster above me.

I'm a former gamer geek; despite being born in the time of the N64, I started out with the NES console, and have since owned _almost_ every console there is (I'm not shitting anybody).

As for other technological fads (smart phones and what not), I'm not with the times as I find the way kids compulsively text each other to be laughably pitiful.

I've become acquainted with the internet when I was 10 I think.


----------



## Owfin

Harhall said:


> Born in 2000, wooo.
> Second millenium, wooo.
> 
> (don'tbanmeplsk)


Actually, my little sister was born in 2001 and sometimes posts on this site, so there IS somebody younger than you!


----------



## Jewl

Born in 1995 which puts me right in the middle.  Somehow I always end up in the middle. XD I am both Y and Z, I suppose. To be honest, I think I fit better with Gen Z. Just looking at the way culture is beginning to swing I think I see myself as part of a new generation of sorts. Or something like that. Wiki can't make its mind up on what I am either. Lol. ^_^


----------



## Haunter

I'm a 96'er! 

I've played video games from when I was 7/8, and only _just_ started fully immersing myself with the internet in 2009... I know, I know, only 3 years ago. 

But before that, I did play tonnes of internet games, like Neopets and Club Penguin (I was 10 oKAY), it wasn't until 2009 I begun looking at the internet as a source for knowledge and fanfiction and anime and manga amongst other things

Uhuh.


----------



## The Whirlwind

I think an appropriate name for this generation would be Generation Entitled.

Coming from one of the earliest "Gen Z-er".


----------



## anapuna

something from wikipedia


> *Generation Z* (also known as *iGeneration* , the *Net Generation*, or the *Internet Generation
> 
> *While Gen Yers born in the 1980s and early 1990s experienced the transitional phase between analog and digital technology, Gen Z were born too late to remember a time before mobile phones and the Internet boomed and created the global village. Gen Yers were early adapters, born during the early part of the Digital Revolution, but Generation Z is the first generation that can truly be considered native to the era of social networking and high speed Internet.
> 
> Members of Generations z are typically the children of Generation X; their parents may also include the youngest Baby Boomers as well as older members of Generation Y.


wow i remember the internet in '92-'93. i remember when you had to dialup a # that you wanted to be local to avoid the long distance fees. then you had a limited amount of time to post and read messages that were saved on that local server that was probably in some guys house that had too much star trek memorabilia and no wife, with 4 phone lines. his server would then connect with others around midnight or 2am and try to find the recipient. pictures? we didn't kneed no stinkin' pictures. you just pushed back from the screen a foot and all the text thrown on the screen was artfully placed to make pictures. then again 286s made lousy graphics the real fun began with the 486DX.

born '78 but but played every system up to xbox minus PS# & wii. you guys don't know about the turbografix 16! for its time it was awesome. smooth play and the games were stored on thick credit cards (3mm thick?) so if you wanted to go to a friends house and bring say 10 games with you all you need was a rubber band or a wallet to hold them. if you brought 10 nintendo games, you need a small box or or bag or the overpriced travel cases.

i remember no computers in the school office but some large electric typewriters, my atari (still working, booyah), starwars in the theatre not that episode one crap (meesa wanna barf), big hair bands, people actually read a lot, people knew maps, i miss the 80s some even though i was single digits and the early ninties were fun. no cell phones, then pagers, then cells. arcade machines went from atari to fun as hell then to expensive and cheesy now the die as collector items in houses. smash TV, marble madness, tubin, TMNT, the simpsons, the dual screen X-men, rygar, the 4 player alien vs predator game that was kind of like the x-men game but 2 players were predators and 2 were marines (it frickin rocked). games were more fun then. sadly quicker too. movies in the 80s-90s were $2 for matinees. the govt and stores weren't sticking cameras in every corner of your life. they didn't card you for movies or cigs or beer unless you looked 12. heck at 10 i was going to rated r flicks and could see any horror movie. the news was not rife with stranger danger and 12 year olds having sex or wanting babies on maury or springer. oregan trail and odell lake were popular computer games. apple PCs were actually apples. not an IBM clone housing a UNIX OS like ever since OS X. i bet a lot of you kids didn't know apple stopped being apple years ago. amazing how much more compatible with the world it is now, isn't it?

i remember gas being about $1.25 at the pump in the 80s. food stamps were stamps. man some of today's youth would smile at the prices but go into cardiac arrest at the lack of texting and twitter. oh and people handwriting was much better. on average.

i might sound like an old fart to the 8-20 crowd but just about everything you are enjoying now was made earlier.
the watchmen movie, the comic was better, longer, smarter.
all the interest in monsters, fairy tales, fantasy, etc is based off of the products of the 80s, the classic 80s movies, dark crystal, legend, labyrinth, lost boys, hook, and the like. books like the sandman series by neil gaimen in 87, and then its spin offs like "fairy tales", "dreaming" kicked the fairytale revisioning thing into a new deal in the early ninties to be undergroundish and now common place on TV and movies.
shows like beauty and the beast, the flash, forever knight, later X-files were on broadcast TV. now you have beauty and the beast, arrow, the vampire diaries, and that is just one channel! fringe is like x-files but they spun it a little different. i think some of the younger crowd would have liked the 85-95 TV it looks the same. plenty of detective and cop dramas then too.

we didn't have cops patrolling the school halls and unless you lived in certain parts of chicago, NYC or LA you didn't need them. it was a blast. i wish many of you could have witnessed it.


----------

